# Who has biggest 3 wheel



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm big fan of 3 wheel. Looking to go bigger on my cutty. Let's see pics of your 3 wheel. And how you do it?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice. How long rear cylinders?

Ok. Who have bigger 3wheel on 12" than me?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

u know this is posted in another forum


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

look in here :wow: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1382&hl=highest


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Paul Wall from Good Times with Hater Proof. END TOPIC


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Mine has 16" cylinders in rear with drop mounts


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 22 2011, 05:59 PM~20605565
> *Mine has 16" cylinders in rear with drop mounts
> *


Have you hopped it yet or does she just stay in the driveway


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Drive it. Weekly. Haven't hopped it yet waiting on new pump for front. Just put 4 ton springs in front. And looking for piston pump for front. For now I have small 1/2 port pump on front


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have a chain bridge though


----------



## lilowens83 (Jul 23, 2011)

konehead910 said:


>


 Hey how do u hav ur rearend setup u have 4 cylinders


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got some new cylinders


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> Paul Wall from Good Times with Hater Proof. END TOPIC





gottie said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

lilowens83 said:


> Hey how do u hav ur rearend setup u have 4 cylinders


:uh: those green ones are shocks


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

ROCK OUT said:


> :uh: those green ones are shocks


x2. What I want to know is, what size cylinders you runnin in that green monte, and what type of shocks are those, looks like they extend a fair ways :wow:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


>


Nice,I love the green :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

gottie said:


>


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got some new cylinders


What size cylinders? :drama:


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

LOWASME said:


> What size cylinders? :drama:


20"s


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> 20"s


Sweet,thats what I got :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> Sweet,thats what I got :thumbsup:


Well, due to my upper 4-link bar not beeing done right,I'm not getting full lock-up! I'm only getting 12-13'' of lock-up, out of my 20'' cylinders :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Let's see it hop!Toby^^^


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

gottie said:


>


Hands down Pauls HATER PROOF has the biggest 3 wheel . Done by STREET FAME


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Let's see it hop!Toby^^^




Thread: Who has biggest 3 wheel

This is a 3wheel topic JOE!:loco:

Were is your 3wheel at??:dunno:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

straight klown said:


> Hands down Pauls HATER PROOF has the biggest 3 wheel . Done by STREET FAME



:biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> Thread: Who has biggest 3 wheel
> 
> This is a 3wheel topic JOE!:loco:
> 
> Were is your 3wheel at??:dunno:


Can't do it JOE with Air ride :drama: a.k.a Baggs now can you :inout:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LOWASME said:


> Can't do it JOE with Air ride :drama: a.k.a Baggs now can you :inout:


 lol, not trying to fuck up my cutty with a stock frame.

Also nice stock frame, and three wheel, though.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol, not trying to fuck up my cutty with a stock frame.
> 
> Also nice stock frame, and three wheel, though.


Thats cool,Well if you want the truth,I just cracked my lower left a-arm Sunday + I need more Batts to get my power to my front.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

LOWASME said:


> Thats cool,Well if you want the truth,I just cracked my lower left a-arm Sunday + I need more Batts to get my power to my front.


Shit happens,Fuck it,its just a Toy uffin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

gottie said:


>


----------



## L.I. 4 Lyfe (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

straight klown said:


> Hands down Pauls HATER PROOF has the biggest 3 wheel . Done by STREET FAME


Well put your hands back up because I've seen higher. On a car that layed frame rail..


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

AndrewH said:


> Well put your hands back up because I've seen higher. On a car that layed frame rail..


Pics, yo! That's the thing I hate about real high 3 wheels is they generally don't lay out. I would love to lay out but lock up crazy high


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

AndrewH said:


> Well put your hands back up because I've seen higher. On a car that layed frame rail..


Lets see some pics.... hard to think of a car that.will lay with that big of a lock up. I would like to see it


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

LOWASME said:


> Thats cool,Well if you want the truth,I just cracked my lower left a-arm Sunday + I need more Batts to get my power to my front.




is that a turd hanging there?


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

AndrewH said:


> Well put your hands back up because I've seen higher. On a car that layed frame rail..


:nono:


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey if any one really wants to have the highest 3 wheel in there town hit up GOTTI at STREET FAME he has that crown and proof HATER PROOF that is lol UNTILL SOME ONE SHOWS 1 that is...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

It's not just how high you can get the front wheel, but also how low you can get the back bumper. Extra points for dragging the bumper.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

straight klown said:


> Hey if any one really wants to have the highest 3 wheel in there town hit up STREET FAME he has that crown and proof HATER PROOF that is lol UNTILL SOME ONE SHOWS 1 that is...


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## UNDER (May 14, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum and building a project at the moment and trying to find any help or info on how to install my rear setup as I am trying to get the best of all worlds, I'm wanting to be able to pull massive 3 wheels, massive dog legs with lots of travel and want it to lay and sit as low as possible so first question I have is can you run and use a chain bridge for big 3 wheels and dog legs if you have e.g. 20" cylinders or is that to much travel?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Locks up lays n descent 3


----------



## E LOVE (May 12, 2009)

youtube The Mothership threewheel


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my 62 3 wheel and layed


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

to the other side...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Clean ride


----------

